# Is this a GTO or Lemans? Deciding between potential GTO or El Camino...



## kidRiot (Apr 20, 2009)

1968 GTO (Is it) i've been looking at to buy. Im in the market for a muscle in my home town. Theres a bunch of good El Caminos and a few GTOs.

Heres the ad: 1968 GTO

Is this a GTO? Or Lemans? The front bumper is chrome. I thought that was mainly Lemans. Should I get a pick of the info panel on the door?


----------



## DAYTONA (Oct 14, 2007)

kidRiot said:


> 1968 GTO (Is it) i've been looking at to buy. Im in the market for a muscle in my home town. Theres a bunch of good El Caminos and a few GTOs.
> 
> Heres the ad: 1968 GTO
> 
> Is this a GTO? Or Lemans? The front bumper is chrome. I thought that was mainly Lemans. Should I get a pick of the info panel on the door?


GTO Vin# starts with........ 24237
Lemans Vin# starts with.... 23737


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

'68 GTO's did come with chrome bumpers. The more popular were the endura bumpers. Tough to tell, but, it almost looks like a Lemans grille.


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

There was an endura delete option for 1968 models. If the car was a special order color, the chrome bumper was supposedly mandatory due to the problems making the paint stick. Here's a great link on this:

ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #3


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jstreet said:


> There was an endura delete option for 1968 models. If the car was a special order color, the chrome bumper was supposedly mandatory due to the problems making the paint stick. Here's a great link on this:
> 
> ULTIMATE PONTIAC GTO PICTURE SITE Text Topics article #3


:agree

There is a guy who shows up at one of the car shows I attend with the chrome bumper, looks really good.


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

How about an elcomino with a gto front clip?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

gn300 said:


> How about an elcomino with a gto front clip?


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

05GTO said:


>


Hahaha What the hell is that?

Did someone do a chop job on a Tempest Station Wagon and add GTO stuff?


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats EL GTO.


----------



## Ranger01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I like it... lol


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Yo Bambino it's G T O'camino. You think you like it now, wait until the hydraulic show starts. arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Thats EL GTO.


:agree LOL


----------



## gn300 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ranger01 said:


> Hahaha What the hell is that?
> 
> Did someone do a chop job on a Tempest Station Wagon and add GTO stuff?



Looks like a gto clip on a 67 el-comino.

I like the stuff made with factory parts that looks good enough to "be real'.

Expecially when you know its not!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

:agree

Looks better than the El rancho and El Camino combined.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I saw that done with a '64 El Camino...the guy had a tripower 4 speed '64 GTO, and got rear ended. So, he took the engine, trans, front clip off the GTO and hung it on an El Camino. On '64 and '65s, the body contour of the GTO and El Camino is the same, and the doors are the same....it looks factory. BTW: KidRiot, if you can't decide between a GTO and an El Camino, get the El Camino. Let an enthusiast get the GTO.


----------

